# FR: du, de la / le, la + aliment ou plat - article partitif / défini



## geraldine16

Am I right in saying that:

"elle a mangé du gateau" means "She ate some cake."
"elle a mangé le gateau" means "She ate the cake." (i.e. all of it)

Merci beaucoup.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

"elle a mangé du gateau" means "She ate some cake."
"elle a mangé le gateau" means "She ate the cake." (i.e. all of it)

M.H.


----------



## crazylizardlady

on dit "Je voudrais le coq au vin" ou "je voudrais du coq au vin".  Je pensais qu'on utilize de la , du et des au restaurant.  Mais, dans mon livre il dit "je vais prendre le coq au vin" "je vais prendre le saumon" "je veux gouter la mousse au chocolat". Pourquoi???  On ne mange pas tout le coq entier, n'est-ce pas???


----------



## quinoa

Tout va dépendre du point de vue adopté par l'énonciateur.
S'il s'agit d'un choix entre plusieurs plats proposés sur une carte dans un restaurant, on va dire "je vais prendre *la* lotte, *le* tournedos, *le* coq au vin, *le* steak tartare", chacun étant le plat proposé et repris dans le discours.
Si on dit "Je vais prendre *de la* lotte, *du* tournedos, *du* coq au vin", on exprime une sorte de quantité que l'on va prendre.


----------



## crazylizardlady

merci!! cela fait du sens.  On parle des menus dans cette lecon dans mon livre.  donc, c'est pourquoi on utilise "je vais prendre le coq au vin" quand on commande au restaurant.  J'ai quelques menus ici, et meme au menu les plats commence avec la, le ou les, comme "le poisson frais", etc... donc, au restaurant, on dit je vais prendre le poisson frais parce que c'est le plat qu'on choisit au menu.  merci beaucoup


----------



## snarkhunter

Actually, it all depends on how much you want to stress any particular course you'll be having.

For instance, you might as well say :"Je vais prendre la lotte avec des pommes au four, puis une petite part de tarte" !

Here, "la" refers to the course that is on the menu, but not to any actual dish you will be handed, nor its content. Then "des", to an undertermined quantity. And finally, "une" is absolutely definite as a quantity, but not as to which slice of pie/tart you'll be getting.


----------



## tekka

J'ai une question qui peut paraître stupide pour qqn qui avait étudié la langue depuis des années, mais j'ai toujours des doutes quand je commande en français.

Disons qu'il y a un plat typique sur le menu - disons, le "confit de canard". Est-ce qu'on dit:

- Je prends LE confit de canard?

ou bien

- Je prends UN confit de canard?

Il me semble que le premier choix est correct, mais quand je pense à cela, je commence à avoir des doutes - c'est sûr qu'il y a plus qu'un confit dans la cuisine - alors, pourquoi commanderait-on LE confit comme s'il y avait qu'un seul? 


Du même genre:
- Je prends UN café mocha / LE café mocha?

Et un peu different:
- Je prends UNE bouteille DE Château Haut Pasquet Bordeaux? 
ou
- Je prends LE Château Haut Pasquet Bordeaux?


----------



## Barsac

Comme vous voulez. Aucune importance. Si le garçon (waiter) a des doutes, il vous fera préciser la quantité.


----------



## ledudu33

I would say it depends.

The rule to be sure you're correct is the same as in English

If it's countable ( be careful café, thé, cola... are countable in French, but wine is not because you say one bottle of wine, or some wine), a piece of mea... 
so :
un café, un thé, un cola, une bouteille de vin ou un verre de vin ou du vin

But, pain, confit de canard, frites, riz, pâtes,  you should say du

It's not easy, and there is no rules, but don't worry, you will always be understood


----------



## CapnPrep

La règle est peut-être la même, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on préfère l'article défini en anglais, et l'article indéfini ou partitif en français (pour commander le plat, pas pour les boissons et les autres « accessoires »).

On trouvera d'autres exemples dans les fils suivants :
*FR: commander une/de la langue de bœuf*

[...]http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1557983


----------



## tekka

Merci à tous qui ont répondu!

Est-ce que j'ai raison de supposer que quand on utilise l'article défini la signification est celle de "Je prendre ce plat sur le menu et pas autre"? 

@ ledudu33:

Je n'ai pas tout à fait compris ce que vous avez dit au sujet du partitif (DU). Voulez-vous dire que la phrase:
- "Je prends DU confit de canard" 
est également correcte? Même en précisant sur le menu quel confit de canard je commande?

Merci


----------



## quinoa

That's right.
le confit = le plat proposé
du confit = la nature de ce que vous allez manger


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Le serveur dira : "Ce soir nous servons *du* coq au vin, *des* brochettes de poisson et *de la* bouillabaisse."
Je répondrai indifféremment :
- "Je prendrai *la* bouillabaisse, mon frère prendra *le* coq au vin et sa femme prendra *les* brochettes de poisson" 
"*le, la, les*" sont des articles définis et indiquent que je parle des plats qu'on vient de me proposer.
- "Je prendrai *une* bouillabaisse, mon frère prendra* un* coq au vin et sa femme prendra *des* brochettes de poisson" 
"*un, une, des*" sont des articles indéfinis et indiquent juste la quantité (même s'il est évident que je ne mangerai pas 2 ou 3 bouillabaisses) et je pourrais commander "trois bouillabaisses" : une pour chaque convive.
- "Je prendrai *de la* bouillabaisse, mon frère prendra* du* coq au vin et sa femme prendra *des* brochettes de poisson" 
"*du, de la, des*" sont des articles partitifs et indiquent que nous ne mangerons que des parties de chacun des plats (pas tout le coq...).


----------



## dieselm

In the following exchange:
-Aimez-vous le pate? (the food)
-Il y a ___ pate sur le menu?
-Oui, il y a ___ pate francais sur le menu. Le pate francais est delicieux.

In the blanks, I was thinking of using the definite article le in the second and third line. But apparently it's the partitive article du that you use in both blanks. What's wrong with saying, is there pate on the menu, as opposed to is there some pate on the menu? I'm having a bit of trouble with the grammar involving these situations, so some help would be appreciated.


----------



## quinoa

"du pâté" can be "pâté" or "some pâté", depending on what you mean with the notion "pâté". Does it refer to a certain quantity (=some) or the existence of "pâté" taken as a whole notion?


----------



## dieselm

The 3-line exchange is the only context given in the question. I'd think that the second line is referring to its existence, and the third line sort of confirming that it is on the menu. If you don't mind, could you tell me how du pâté would be translated depending on those 2 contextual cases (referring to some, or referring to its existence)? Thanks.


----------



## quinoa

Il y a du pâté sur le menu? (= Is there pâté on the menu?)
Il y a du pâté français. (= There is French pâté.)

In both cases, the problem is the existence of French pâté.
But in the case of a choice, you would say "Je veux bien du pâté." (= I'd like some French pâté.)


----------



## timboleicester

-Aimez-vous le pate? (the food) Do you like paté
-Il y a du  paté sur le menu? Is there paté on the menu?
-Oui, il y a du paté français sur le menu. Le paté francais est delicieux. Yes there's French paté on the menu.  French paté is delicious


----------



## uptown

Right. But you would say:
-Non, il n'y a pas *de* pâté français sur le menu.

Or more simply:

-Non, il n'y *en* a pas.


----------



## Martyn94

dieselm said:


> What's wrong with saying, is there pate on the menu, as opposed to is there some pate on the menu?



As very often, you have kind of answered yourself. You are assuming that "le pâté " means the same as "pâté " in the English sentence "is there pâté on the menu". But you've also shown that you know that that may not be so, by drawing a distinction between definite and partitive articles. You must have been taught what that's about. I wasn't taught french in that way (thank god), but we both of us know that french requires you to make choices, sometimes, that english doesn't require. You clearly need to make a choice here, so if the partitive isn't needed here, when on earth is it needed?

And of course you know how to do it in english in quite closely neighbouring territory: if the choice is between pâté or nothing, you'd happily say : I'll have some pâté. And if it's pâté or something else, you would say: I'll have the pâté. French requires you to make the same sort of choices, but all the time.


----------



## uptown

Another way to think about it is whether you can insert the words "some" or "any" in English. While these adjectives are optional in English, they are typically required to be expressed in French as *de* (with a negative), *du*, *de la*, *d l'*, or *des*.


----------



## chiapas249

bonjour

est-ce que c'est correct de dire "je mange le fromage" au lieu de "je mange du fromage"

je veux dire 

je mange le fromage et le fromage signifie quelque chose en general

ou par example 
les animaux sauvages mangent la viande

je bois le lait

est-ce qu'on utilise la ou le ou les dans cette situation


merci d'avance

au revoir


----------



## Donaldos

Non, on utilise l'article partitif :

_Je mange *du* fromage / Je ne mange pas *de* fromage_

_Je bois *du* lait / Je ne bois pas *de* lait_

_Je mange *de la* viande / Je ne mange pas *de* viande_

etc.

Par contre : _j'aime le fromage, le pain, la viande, le lait_ etc.


----------



## L'Oracle

On pourra dire: _je mange de la viande_, pour signifier que tu n'es pas végétarien.


----------



## Donaldos

Non, on dira _je mange *de* la viande_. Mais en général, on précise plutôt qu'on n'en mange pas.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Donaldos said:


> Non, on dira _je mange *de* la viande_. Mais en général, on précise plutôt qu'on n'en mange pas.



Je crois que vous avez tous oublié la possibilité de dire; 'je mange la viande, tu te farcis les légumes' en parlant d'une assiettée spécifique, mais vous avez raison quant il s’agit d'un cas général.


----------



## Donaldos

CarlosRapido said:


> Je crois que vous avez tous oublié la possibilité de dire; 'je mange la viande, tu te farcis les légumes' en parlant d'une assiettée spécifique, mais vous avez raison quant il s’agit d'un cas général.



Relire le premier message...


----------



## gpuri

Bonjour,

in the sentence:
Est-qu'il y a *du bifteck* au resto-U ce soir?

I dont understand why it is 'du' bifteck and not 'le' bifteck since 'du' would be more commonly used with viande, right?

merci d'avance.


----------



## Michelvar

gpuri said:


> since 'd' woudl be more commonly used with viande, right?


Sorry, I don't understand what you mean, can you provide an example?

We usually say "il y a de la viande, il y a de l'ananas, il y a du bifteck (for de le bifteck)"


----------



## gpuri

I have edited my question a little.

I thought bifteck is not like jambon or poisson since it is a definite amount, e.g. one steak, un steak or the steak. So you cant say un jambon.


----------



## Michelvar

I understand what you mean. 

Well, you are right, if it is countable, you can say "il y aura des biftecks, des oranges, des poissons, des jambons", and if it is uncountable you must say "il y aura de l'eau, de la purée, de la ratatouille, du boeuf bourguignon".

But in this particular example, with food, we also are allowed to consider things as uncountable, because you can have just a portion of it : "du bifteck, du jambon, du poisson". 

I don't know what is the rule (nor if there is one). You can not do this with small things, because you are sure to have several of them in your plate, like "des frites, des petits pois, des lentilles, des haricots".


----------



## wildan1

In this context there is a parallel with English: _a steak, (some) steak._ It depends on whether you are being general or specific in your reference.


----------



## jann

gpuri said:


> Est-qu'il y a *du bifteck* au resto-U ce soir?
> I dont understand why it is 'du' bifteck and not 'le' bifteck since 'du' would be more commonly used with viande, right


This is somewhat simplified, but generally speaking, a French noun is going to need a determiner.  The most common determiners are articles.  In English, we have two kinds of articles: definite ("the") and indefinite ("a/an").  French has those two plus a third kind, called partitive articles.

In English, we would write "Is there steak on the menu tonight?" with no determiner in front of the noun "steak."  French won't let us do that; we need something in front of _bifteck_.  So you have to ask yourself what's logical.  

Are you asking, "Is there the steak on the menu?"  The steak?  And what steak is that, pray tell?  The definite article doesn't make sense here because you don't have a certain, specific steak in mind, so _le_ isn't appropriate.  

Are you asking if there is "a steak" on the menu, with the indefinite article?  You could ask that question (and the image in your head would be of an individual steak).  If that's what you wanted to say, you would use _un_ in French.  

But if what you're asking is just "is there steak?" then the idea in your head is really "is there [any] steak?"  That concept of "some" or "any" implies an uncounted and uncountable portion or part of all the steak that exists, and that is exactly what the partitive article is good for.  It's the right choice here.


----------



## gpuri

jann said:


> This is somewhat simplified, but generally speaking, a French noun is going to need a determiner.  The most common determiners are articles......



Merci beacoup!! Je comprends.


----------



## aphelion

Hi,

While listing items on a menu, do I use definite articles ( le, la....) or partitive articles ( du, de la.....) after "il y a" ?
For example: Au menu, comme viandes, il y a ____ boeuf aux carottes ou _____ poulet au riz.

So which would be correct? 
il y a *le* boeuf aux carottes ou *le* poulet au riz

OR

il y a *du* boeuf aux carottes ou *du* poulet au riz

Thanks.


----------



## SwissPete

Either will work, but you need to be consistent.


----------



## Snotra

I think both work here, even though they may convey a meaning that is somewhat different.

Normally I would say 'il y a du boeuf aux carottes ou du poulet au riz'. In English that would be 'In the meat menu, there is beef (with carrots) or chicken (with rice)' 

On the other hand, 'il y a le boeuf aux carottes ou le poulet au riz' would be 'In the meat menu, there is the beef with carrots or the chicken with rice', which makes it sound as if the dish you are talking about is specific. 

And very often when we order food we say 'I'll have *the* chicken' or 'the beef', because we are referring to *the* dish on the menu; it is specific because it is the dish that is mentioned on the menu. But you could also say 'I'll have* a *chicken with rice' because you do not know which chicken you are talking about or exactly which chicken they will cook, it could be *any* chicken, and from that point of view it is not something specific. 

To me it feels like the change in meaning is very subtle and what you emphasise by saying one rather than the other is insignificant. They both sound right. But wait for a French native to confirm just in case.


----------



## aphelion

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll go with "du" in this case.


----------

